# Lloyds List



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I saw this in the Telegraph yesterday....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...oyds-List-abandons-print-after-279-years.html

Lloyds List is going digital after its last print run on December 20th after 279 years !!

David
+


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi David,

Did not realise it was still around. It was a mine of information when we still had a Merchant Navy. Always remember on the Ferries at Dover in the mid sixties and seventies copies would start appearing in the mess rooms towards the end of August as the summer season began to end and the brown envelopes were beginning to start being sent out from the offices (termination of employment).
The Deckies from KG5 and Prescott Street would be scanning the Ships Expected columns for the good numbers usually the kiwi runners and of course the jobs to avoid. Happy days.

Regards

Yuge


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

How many families of seafarers use the L.L. and J.o.C. to find their loved one's
whereabouts?

How many came home from the public library and pinned the location onto a map of the world on a bedroom wall???


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

When I started as Junior Clerk at Constantines in Middlesbrough in 1958, as Lloyds Agents we were expected to have up to date info on movements so Harbour Office were rung at 0800 every day and this info sent onto Lloyds Press Room by telex, I think the paper was about 4d then!

In latter years I used to read it every day for jobs and when I was thinking of starting my own business in the late 70's advertised for business partners through its pages. 

Have not met up with it for years but do remember one Agency which had last weeks copies hanging on a nail in the WC and not for reading....

geoff


----------



## Split (Jun 25, 2006)

Erimus said:


> When I started as Junior Clerk at Constantines in Middlesbrough in 1958, as Lloyds Agents we were expected to have up to date info on movements so Harbour Office were rung at 0800 every day and this info sent onto Lloyds Press Room by telex, I think the paper was about 4d then!
> 
> In latter years I used to read it every day for jobs and when I was thinking of starting my own business in the late 70's advertised for business partners through its pages.
> 
> ...


Were the companies charged for reporting ships' whereabouts? 

I ask because I remember being called up on the lamp, passing Gib, and the Captain told me to send "Do not report me to Lloyds". That only happened once and I was never called up by a shore station again when passing Gib. I wonder if that was my company's policy or just an "Old Man's" peculiar mind at work..


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Think that was the Captains desire, not owners!!

geoff


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

I think the Liverpool Journal of Commerce had far more information and was set out in a more user friendly lay out. 
It was good practice to buy a copy en route to the Shipping Federation to find out what ships were due to sail and would be looking for a crew. The prior warning that a Baron boat was going through the pool was enough to cause me to get back on the bus.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

My first ever job interview was with the JoC in James street Liverpool they wanted a Trainee Junior for the office and I was offered it however I opted for another position,wonder if i did the right thing?


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

alan ward said:


> My first ever job interview was with the JoC in James street Liverpool they wanted a Trainee Junior for the office and I was offered it however I opted for another position,wonder if i did the right thing?


Maybe you didnt Alan. The JOC staff used to take lunch in the Oriel bar in Dale St, a basement watering hole for all sorts of shipping folk, from marine supers from most of the big shipping companies, to ships agency principals and various other people in the know. This was where the JOC hacks would work the crowd for stories, and one of their number was a gorgeous blonde lady with a penchant for Pimms and big hats.
She would, it was said, go to extreme lengths to get a story.
Sadly, I knew nothing that would have interested her in the slightest.
[=P]


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

It`s still going now but online a subscription costs an arm and a leg,i think you`re right,Did you know that Kenny Everett worked there?


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

alan ward said:


> It`s still going now but online a subscription costs an arm and a leg,i think you`re right,Did you know that Kenny Everett worked there?


I did hear that Alan, but Kenny was definitely not the lady with the big hats!
She will remain nameless, but she delighted in recounting how she had once had to extricate herself from beneath the deceased body of the Venezuelan consul who she had been 'interviewing' in a hotel room.(Jester)


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Pat, I never bought the JoC or LL on route to the Pool, used to pop into the Flying Angel opposite the Pool. They had both on display near to the toilets was worth a read then pop into the Pool, the JoC had the location of ships in each dock etc much more info than LL.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Cutsplice said:


> Pat, I never bought the JoC or LL on route to the Pool, used to pop into the Flying Angel opposite the Pool. They had both on display near to the toilets was worth a read then pop into the Pool, the JoC had the location of ships in each dock etc much more info than LL.


I bought mine at Seacombe Ferry and read it on the ferry en route to Liverpool.
More than once, I saw some undesirable ships due to sail in a day or two, and stayed on the ferry for the return trip to Seacombe. After getting shanghai'd onto that Empress of Britain, I never walked into that pool again without some forewarning of what was on the menu.
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## frank elliott (Dec 12, 2010)

How I remember the L.L. and the JoC while I was at sea and I really enjoyed them ,could buy a JoC when travelling through Liverpool or Glasgow, to be able to read all things of shipping movements.Where is the JoC now.I do know that LL still exists and it is now a subsidary company of the publishers INFORMA plc and can be accessed on line where small snippets of the shipping news can be read. To read all the news requires whopping great annual payment as a subscriber.So is all that to change or cease? Nothing seems the same anymore or as good as the past. Does anyone remember of the 1950 -1960 years when many ships Captains would have a telephone directory style LL publication of all ships of the World movements,a publication which he would have been able to obtain from the owners when in a home port and it would have been dated fairly recently at the time.I know that some BP captains did have them and the P.Henderson ship 'Captain Hobson' too,which is where I first saw one.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

I often bought Lloyd's List prewar but it was discontinued during the war.
During October 1945 I was in Sampep a Liberty ship and during a dock strike at Tilbury we were diverted to Newcastle.
Entering a shop near Newcastle Quay I saw Lloyds List...I think it was priced
6 pence but I was so pleased that I gave the shopkeeper a half crown and told him to keep the change...
Through the years I bought an occasional Lloyds List and after a while they were transferred to my loft.
About 2000 I disposed of them for recycling...In 2006 I became a member of Ships Nostalgia ----Did I regret dumping all those Lloyd's Lists ?????????????????
Stan


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

frank elliott said:


> How I remember the L.L. and the JoC while I was at sea and I really enjoyed them ,could buy a JoC when travelling through Liverpool or Glasgow, to be able to read all things of shipping movements.Where is the JoC now.I do know that LL still exists and it is now a subsidary company of the publishers INFORMA plc and can be accessed on line where small snippets of the shipping news can be read. To read all the news requires whopping great annual payment as a subscriber.So is all that to change or cease? Nothing seems the same anymore or as good as the past. Does anyone remember of the 1950 -1960 years when many ships Captains would have a telephone directory style LL publication of all ships of the World movements,a publication which he would have been able to obtain from the owners when in a home port and it would have been dated fairly recently at the time.I know that some BP captains did have them and the P.Henderson ship 'Captain Hobson' too,which is where I first saw one.



hi frank remember the directory well, it was great for aldis practise and if the mate on watch questioned that you had read some ships name, made up of endless letters and sometimes numbers to boot, the joy at confirming the 'target' in the directory was unbounded. 
sad to say I still failed my signals three times, first time so as to continue my liaison with the most beautiful nurse in the world. second time I failed but was still enamoured of the fantastic marlene and I wasn't trying too hard. third time I panicked money was becoming a problem, and the company was asking awkward questions but I had a mental block and failed again. fourth time I was spurred on by the company stopping my wages and the delectable marlene promising to finish with her sailor boy if he did not pass and once more join the ranks of people who had a job and I believe, at that time, after six months everything was rescinded and the whole ticket had to be sat again. so I passed


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

That weekly sailing list was requested week in week out 'have you got an old one please?'...they never lasted in the office!

geoff


----------

